# Bushing Replacement



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

I have a 1989 240SX that I am going to put new performance bushings in... I know it will take a while, but does anyone know how difficult it would be? I have heard horror stories of people having to have a machine press to get some of the bushings out (and in...)! Anybody have any stories of handeling differance w/ bushings or ride quality? let me know! Thanks,
RB


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

s13silvia said:


> *I have a 1989 240SX that I am going to put new performance bushings in... I know it will take a while, but does anyone know how difficult it would be? I have heard horror stories of people having to have a machine press to get some of the bushings out (and in...)! Anybody have any stories of handeling differance w/ bushings or ride quality? let me know! Thanks,
> RB *


Its pretty easy if you heat the area around the bushing slightly with a propane torch, then press them out in a vice. Just heat until they slightly smoke. Don't burn the paint off or set them on fire. With a press, its much easier.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Recommend bushing press. Some may be so old and worn that they will come out easy enough, but putting them in would be another story without the aid of a press machine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

*How much does it cost?*

Does anyone know how much it would cost to have the bushings taken out and put the new ones in at a press? (assuming I take the pieces individually to him/her) Thanks...


----------

